# Amy got her angel wings



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadly, my gorgeous girly cham Amy had to be put to sleep last weekend. She had pneumonia back in January which we thought she had recovered from, but a few weeks ago she developed swelling in front f her eye turrets. She had various treatment at the vet, including eye drops and vitamin and antibiotic injection. She took a turn for the worse on Friday evening and had bloody mucous coming from her nose and mouth. I rushed her to the vets where she was admitted to intensive care overnight. Sadly, the next morning she was just so weak the vet said that there was nothing else he could do so we agreed to put her to sleep. I had a post mortem done on her which revealed infection in most of her organs plus internal bleeding. Poor baby didn't stand a chance, despite being given antibiotics again.

She ha d a good life for a female though - she was 3 years old and had only laid one clutch of infertile eggs. I loved her to bits - she was such a sweet and friendly chameleon. I got her back in 2009 from Daddycool on here. 

This is her very first photo the day I brought her home - a tiny, scared little green thing, all eye balls and stick legs, bless her!










and this is my favourite photo of my pretty girl. She is now at the Rainbow Bridge with Tommy and Lily.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear, she was so pretty.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Damn : ( really sorry to hear this. You did a lot more than most keepers so at least you have no regrets. Chin up.

All the best

Tom


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news, they are such characters ,and I know you loved her.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

That first photo of her is just lovely! You did all you could, hope you're ok.


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

so sorry


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

R.I.P beautiful girl xx


----------

